# Rodents?



## Therry (May 7, 2015)

Anyone on here own rodents as pets or raise for feed? I have one rabbit and 5 rats. I don't have alot of good pictures, but will post some if this thread gets any people to post.


----------



## mikiz (May 7, 2015)

I raised rats for my snakes, and for pets. LOVED them. I really miss my favourite fat boy, he was black and white with the most perfect straight triangle blaze on his face. I had to sell all of them because I didn't have the room in my tiny 1 bedroom unit


----------



## Therry (May 7, 2015)

Aww . I know what you mean. They make great pets. I have a 5 week old 3 legged girl, 2 dalmatians, 1 Black hooded, and 1 American blue


----------



## mikiz (May 7, 2015)

I can't wait to get rats again, never been real keen on guinea pigs, and I wouldn't mind having mice but they aren't the same. 
I think I bred 3 or 4 generations, picked the best girls and boys for colour and blazes, it's so cool what you can do with rats. 
The mum ate a couple of the babies though in her first litter, was a bit gross. 
I had ratties with long fluffy hair and normal short smooth hair in brown, black, rew, bew, hooded, solid, berkshire, and berk/solid/hooded with blazes. 
I'm going to look for blues when I get my next lot


----------



## Therry (May 7, 2015)

Mice are stinky and really messy, but cute.. GUINEAS aren't too bad but not my thing either.
Very nice! This is my blue boy next to my beige hooded boy I had put to sleep not long ago.


----------



## mikiz (May 7, 2015)

AWWW your beige boy looks EXACTLY like some of my hooded boys, and especially the first boy I had who was an absolute a$$ and would bite me for even looking at him. My first two boys became snake food as soon as my girl had her first litter and was pregnant with her second
Really makes me want ratties again 
When I get my own place I'm going to have a dedicated airconditioned shed just for them with cages along all the walls


----------



## Therry (May 7, 2015)

Very nice! My beige boy had a massive cancerous tumor at his throat so had to be euthanised


----------



## mikiz (May 8, 2015)

Oh I'm sorry to hear that


----------



## Therry (May 8, 2015)

Thank you. This is my 5 week old girl's incision.  It looks amazing and healing amazingly well


----------



## mikiz (May 8, 2015)

Is that for her leg?
My rats were mainly for snake food, I don't know that I'd go so far if one was injured. 
Looks like it's healing well though


----------



## Therry (May 8, 2015)

Yes it was her leg. On her way to me the cage she was in had a wheel. Well she caught it and it snapped her leg and forced her bone out of her leg. There for a bit I thought I'd have to give her to a friend for snake food but glad I didnt. She is so sweet


----------



## mikiz (May 8, 2015)

Oh ouch! Poor baby. Those wheels aren't good for rats anyhow, I think they run differently to mice and they can get stuck in them more easily. I hope you threw it out after she did that!


----------



## Therry (May 8, 2015)

Oh I don't use wheels of any kind. The lady had one in the cage she was using to meet us. She didn't use wheels either but there was one in that cage at the time and between there and here she got caught in it.


----------



## mikiz (May 9, 2015)

Oh poor baby


----------



## Therry (May 9, 2015)

Miss Rosalie


----------



## Therry (May 9, 2015)

Paid 600$ for her surgery. I won't use any wheels due to the dangers of this.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Aug 10, 2015)

I used to have a hamster, she died in my hands in February due to live problems caused by old age. We currently have two female gerbils though, they love to chew even on things that are supposed to be unique about their cage


----------



## mikiz (Aug 13, 2015)

Just bought and decked out a new cage for my new rats!


----------



## animalmom (Aug 14, 2015)

How cute!  I never knew they made fun stuff like that for pet rats.  Can you really litterbox train a rat?  Sure would make clean up easier.


----------



## mikiz (Aug 14, 2015)

Yeah you can, mine dont quite get it yet though. They make soooo much stuff for rats!


----------

